# Abort trap (core dumped) - apache-2.0.63_8



## ervin23 (May 8, 2010)

The upgrade from apache-2.0.63_7 to apache-2.0.63_8 solved the loadmodule issues, however the error below occurs in apache-2.0.63_8: 


```
[Sat May 08 09:19:22 2010] [crit] [Sat May 08 09:19:22 2010] file mod_setenvif.c, line 176, assertion "preg != NULL" failed
Abort trap (core dumped)
```

Pls advice ..... 


Environment: apache-2.0.63_8 on FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE


----------



## jlauser (May 8, 2010)

I am having this issue as well in 8.0-RELEASE on amd64.


----------



## ervin23 (May 8, 2010)

jlauser said:
			
		

> I am having this issue as well in 8.0-RELEASE on amd64.



Potential bug is reported -> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=146399


----------



## ervin23 (May 12, 2010)

This is the output from the Security messages: 


```
+++ /tmp/security.IbHnEGIN      2010-05-12 03:09:10.000000000 +0200
+pid 52647 (httpd), uid 0: exited on signal 6 (core dumped)
+pid 36804 (httpd), uid 0: exited on signal 6 (core dumped)
```

any advice?


----------



## ervin23 (May 13, 2010)

hi, 

the apache_xxx_11 upgrade solved the loadmodule issue, however a new set of issues turned up with the effect that no servers are functional, these are the errors from the httpd-error.log ... any advice?



```
[Thu May 13 12:13:53 2010] [notice] child pid 35182 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[Thu May 13 12:14:41 2010] [notice] child pid 35183 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[Thu May 13 12:14:54 2010] [notice] child pid 36310 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[Thu May 13 12:23:57 2010] [notice] child pid 42081 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[Thu May 13 12:26:20 2010] [notice] child pid 42455 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[Thu May 13 12:26:21 2010] [notice] child pid 47562 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[Thu May 13 12:26:24 2010] [notice] child pid 50630 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[Thu May 13 12:26:49 2010] [notice] child pid 62153 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[Thu May 13 12:26:49 2010] [notice] child pid 50631 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[Thu May 13 12:27:01 2010] [notice] child pid 66597 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[Thu May 13 12:37:25 2010] [notice] child pid 66653 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[Thu May 13 12:37:57 2010] [notice] Graceful restart requested, doing restart
[Thu May 13 12:37:59 2010] [notice] Apache configured -- resuming normal operations
[Thu May 13 12:38:09 2010] [notice] child pid 84699 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
```


----------



## fadolf (May 18, 2010)

*apache 2.0.63_11 pages won't load in IE*

hello all

last night we updated a few servers from apache2.0.63_3 to _11 and all went smooth (except for one server where it would segfault once a minute or so), but no major effect was to see.
although if one tried to view those pages with IE (i know, i know) one would just stare at a blank page, with other browsers the page would load fine. update to today's -12 wouldn't correct that, but rollback to _3 or _4 made the pages load fine in IE again, also the segfaults stopped.

has anyone experienced anything similar?


----------

